# PA Photowalk?



## ronenfox (Apr 10, 2008)

-


----------



## 3.14 (Apr 11, 2008)

I am travelling to Philly to shoot Eastern State again in May


----------



## illunatic54 (Apr 29, 2008)

im in wilmington>>like 45 minutes from phily..id be up for it but im a real beginner


----------

